# I gave my wife 3 and now she wants 7!



## JacaRanda (Jan 12, 2013)

Last weekend after shooting ospreys, my wife decided she wants a 7D; the T3I continuous shot mode no longer satisfies her.    I got her the T3I for Christmas last year and the 100-400L this year.  What do you know, she also wants the 1.4 TC.  I think I finally have her addicted almost as much as I am now.

Anyone with the 100-400L and 1.4 TC combo have any thoughts?  Buckster if you are out there, I see you have or had this combo.  Has it worked well for you?

Happy shooting Saturday to all!


JacaRanda
Jack & Rhonda


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 12, 2013)

It is a nice camera but it is old.  It is due for a replacement soon.  If I were to get one, I would get one used.


----------



## usayit (Jan 12, 2013)

The question you should be asking is whether or not the 100-400L + 1.4TC will AF properly and is IS operational on the 7D (not sure).   The combo worked but wasn't too satisfying on a 1dMarkII...   AF wasn't operational on lower end bodies.  Furthermore, it gets pretty dark...

IMO, you are far better off renting for those occasions.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you guys.  Decisions decisions.  I have already been guilty of noob premature purchases.  It helps to get immediate feedback so that I can "calm the heck down".  Now if I can reason with my wife before we go tackle the birds today...whew!  She is on a mission.  

Robin I have seen the rumors of upgrades "coming soon at a store near you" 7D MII and 70D.  

Usayit, that darned 1.4 TC has been the most difficult item to pull the trigger on for the reasons you've mentioned.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 12, 2013)

I have the 100-400 and use it often with the 1.4TC with good results.  You do have to work within some limitations with it, the biggest being to use a higher ISO so you can keep shutter speeds up so you can close it down nearly a stop to get the best sharpness out of the combo.
  I have a firend who uses this combo all the time and makes amazing images with it, it was his go to kit for several trips to Tanzania.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 12, 2013)

Tony S said:


> I have the 100-400 and use it often with the 1.4TC with good results.  You do have to work within some limitations with it, the biggest being to use a higher ISO so you can keep shutter speeds up so you can close it down nearly a stop to get the best sharpness out of the combo.
> I have a firend who uses this combo all the time and makes amazing images with it, it was his go to kit for several trips to Tanzania.



Thanks Tony,

I have seen some very nice result from the combo also.  I should even get some use out of it with the 70-200 F4 (if wifey shares).  Of course I would have the same concerns using it on a 60D as Usayit mentioned.  

We have finally figured out what we like to photograph most; wildlife & birds.  Looks like we are going to have to get better at selling things - ughhhh!!!!


----------



## usayit (Jan 12, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> We have finally figured out what we like to photograph most; wildlife & birds.  Looks like we are going to have to get better at selling things - ughhhh!!!!



There are resources online that specifically focus bird photography....  you may want to do some research there and see what cost effective options people have found.   You can go all out and broke with fast primes of 600mm+ (hence why I mentioned renting) or compromise in cost, quality, max aperture, packaging, length etc....  Often its a matter of finding a blend that works for you.   Whether it be, cropping, smaller sensors, or flash.  Some especially those that can't/won't spend a lot or carry alot have resorted to bridge cameras... which seem to work for them.   There's a bit of excitement over some of the more recent bridge cameras such as the Panasonic FZ200 which sets itself apart in the field with its 25-600mm equivFOV zoom with an f/2.8 aperture across the entire range (of course still a small sensor inside).

I'm not really focused on this type of photography, but I have dabbled and found that often this is one case that a small sensored camera (with the right optics) is a viable option.  For me its a micro 4/3rds cameras with a zoom that get me out to 600mm @ max aperture of f/5.6 (which is actually faster than the 100-400L + 1.4TC).    This is a lens that costs a measly $500USD.  Not bad considering its something that I wouldn't spend a lot of money in since its not my core interest.


















When the light goes down.... high powered flash w/ hi capacity battery pack + better beamer.






Heck... this was from a pocket P&S:







Definitely saying that this is a "compromised" system.... not going to perform as well as $10000USD worth equipment specifically for sports and wildlife.   But I'm happy... and I can dedicate $$ to other things.



There is only one thing "bad" about renting.... once you get some experience behind that level of expensive equipment, you suddenly start thinking about selling you first born or mortgaging your house just to buy one.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 12, 2013)

"There is only one thing "bad" about renting.... once you get some experience behind that level of expensive equipment, you suddenly start thinking about selling you first born or mortgaging your house just to buy one."   Aint that the truth!


----------

